# Mail : plusieurs comptes GMail



## jepigr (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Nouveau venu sur le forum, mais utilisateur Mac depuis 1986...

Je dispose dans ma boîte de 2 comptes POP GMail ; nommons-les :
patron@gmail.com
et secrétaire@gmail.com

Lors de la création de ces 2 comptes dans Mail : les serveurs SMTP demandés avaient été
smtp.gmail.com

MAIS
le serveur du 1er devient smtp.gmail.com:secrétaire@gmail.com
Dans Mail/Préférences dans la liste des serveurs : il y a bien smtp.gmail.com, mais il ne permet pas l'envoi de courrier, avec aucun des 2 comptes.
Il y a aussi une serveur smtp.gmail.com: secrétaire, mais il est marqué comme "Déconnecté"

Donc
tous les messages sont envoyés à partir de secrétaire@gmail.com, même ceux du compte patron@gmail.com
et les correspondants répondent à l'adresse secrétaire@gmail.com

Une question : en passant à des comptes IMAP, peut-on espérer résoudre ce problème ? 
ou
plusieurs comptes GMail ne peuvent coexister pacifiquement dans Mail ?
ou
si quelqu'un a la solution qui me tire d'embarras, je le remercie par avance.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 va dans Mail / Préférences, sélectionne un compte, "données du compte", clique sur le nom du serveur smtp, choisis "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp".

Dans la nouvelle fenêtre, sélectionne en haut un serveur smtp, clique en bas sur l'onglet "avancé".

Tu mettras peut être en évidence des différences de configuration entre les comptes et/ou les serveurs, pour ce qui concerne l'authentification : "Aucune", ou "Mot de passe".

A priori, pour éviter les surprises, il faut utiliser "Mot de passe" partout (c'est le mot de passe de messagerie du compte en question qu'il faut saisir, attention à ne pas se tromper entre les différents comptes).


Voir aussi Mail / Préférences /Rédaction :


----------



## jepigr (21 Février 2013)

Merci Renaud31 de cette réponse.
Je ne peux tester que demain après-midi chez la secrétaire et je tiens au courant.

Cordialement.


----------



## PDD (22 Février 2013)

Idem pour moi, avec mes 3 comptes deux sont "déconnectés" et tout part avec le troisième.


----------



## jepigr (22 Février 2013)

Je tiens au courant Renaud31 et les autres.

Après de multiples essais, crois que la solution est là :
pour les 3 comptes de messagerie, j'ai utilisé le même serveur d'envoi à savoir oleane puisqu'on est une "boite".
J'ai l'impression que si on utilise comme smtp Gmail, c'est lui qui prend la main sur les autres.

J'ai fait une vérification chez moi :
j'ai un compte GMail et un Yahoo : mon FAI est SFR
J'avais le même problème : GMail prenait la main sur Yahoo ; en choisissant SFR comme serveur d'envoi, chaque compte est redevenu indépendant.

Il doit falloir utiliser systématiquement le smtp de son FAI pour éviter ce genre de problème.
Et pour l'authentification : toujours "Mot de passe"

Si au moins cet incident peut servir aussi à PDD.
En tout cas un immense merci et bien cordialement.


----------



## ds11 (13 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je dois être un peu "gogol", car j'ai les mêmes soucis, et je ne saisis pas si vous avez trouvé la solution :

Tout comme jepigr

Je suis sur "Mail"

J'ai plusieurs adresses, une free, (connectée sur mon Airport perso) et une gmail, qui me permet d'envoyer d'à peu près partout, et notamment depuis l'étranger, ce qui était la raison de cette adresse.
Il se trouve que je veux créer une nouvelle adresse Gmail.
Tout va bien pour la création, (sauf que je l'avais fait depuis ma page Gmail de ma première adresse gmail : est-ce là l'erreur ?)

En tout cas, à la réception cette adresse fonctionne !
Par contre, impossible d'envoyer depuis le SMTP de cette nouvelle adresse :

La seule façon d'envoyer est de passer par le serveur d'envoi de ma première adresse gmail, mais pour le coup, c'est comme si j'envoyais depuis cette première adresse, ce qui n'a aucun intérêt !
et les réponses arrivent donc vers la 1ere adresse : exactement, comme le cas : "patron" et "secrétaire"*!!!

Ce que je veux, c'est envoyer depuis ma nouvelle adresse et que mes correspondants ne puissent répondre que sur celle-ci !
Que faire ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

regarde le port utilisé par le serveur Gmail qui marche.

Ensuite va dans l'autre compte vérifier que le même port est utilisé, sinon modifie.


----------



## ds11 (13 Mai 2013)

J'ai tout fait à l'identique, mais je sens qu'il y a un conflit d'intérêt !
Du coup, pour le moment, j'ai totalement supprimé cette deuxième adresse,
je vais la recréer dès que j'ai les bonnes instructions !
Merci

PS: Ce qui est curieux, c'est que j'avais tout intégré sur mon iPhone, et là ça fonctionnait parfaitement !
Comme quoi ce doit bien être un souci de config sur le mac !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

Quand tu vas dans :

Mail / préférences

sélection du compte dans la colonne de gauche

Serveur d'envoi SMTP / clic sur le nom du serveur / modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP

Avancé : 

As-tu bien :

Authentification : mot de passe
Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse mail complète
Mdp : ton mot de passe de messagerie pour ce compte.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2013)

j'ai plusieurs adresses gmail dans Mail ( aussi bien pop qu'imap)
une fois les smtp bien réglés ( pour chaque adresse)
 ca roule

par contre un détail au moment de création  ( simple ou multiple) avec gmail

ca



ds11 a dit:


> .
> Tout va bien pour la création, (sauf que je l'avais fait depuis ma page  Gmail de ma première adresse gmail : est-ce là l'erreur ?)


je te conseille de te DÉlogguer de ton compte interface en ligne ( en haut à droite)
car ca peut créer un conflit ( temporaire)

ensuite soit tu valides la bascule entre comptes Gmail via même navigateur

soit plus simple
tu  valides des logs permanents pour chaque compte   sur des navigateurs differents
( il est toujours utile d'avoir au moins 2 ou 3 navigateurs sous la main, safari , Firefox Chrome, Opera etc etc )

 et , tu le sais,  Gmail en ligne  redemandera tes logs tous les x jours ( environ 15 jours), c'est normal


----------



## ds11 (13 Mai 2013)

En fait pour pouvoir te répondre, je dois recréer une nouvelle seconde adresse

Comme je te le disais précédemment, je l'ai carrément éradiquée !

Et justement, à ce propos, dois-je la créée depuis la première, ou tout ailleurs !?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Merci
ce qui est bien, c'est que tu réponds à la question que je viens de poser à Renaud31 !!!
la première est crée sur Safari, 
je vais faire celle-ci sur Firefox !
A suivre&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

Merci à vous deux !

Il semble que tout fonctionne !
J'ai créé une autre adresse depuis Firefox !
Je n'ai même pas eu à configurer le SMTP qui affiche aussi simplement que ça : gmail !

Par contre, petite question subsidiaire :
sur ma première adresse gmail, le smtp s'affiche ainsi : "smtp.gmail.com:_mon mail_",
ça fonctionne, mais est-ce gênant ?

Bonne soirée et encore merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

ds11 a dit:


> sur ma première adresse gmail, le smtp s'affiche ainsi : "smtp.gmail.com:_mon mail_",


C'est comme ça qu'il DOIT apparaitre : d'où l'intérêt de faire ce qui est mentionné post #9

S'il s'affiche seulement smtp.gmail.com c'est que tu n'as pas l'authentification par mdp.


----------



## ds11 (13 Mai 2013)

J'ai vérifié que ce soit fait comme #9  !
Et c'est le cas.

et sur "serveur d'envoi", il est écrit tout simplement : "gmail", et pas "smtp.gmail.com" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)

Alonbon...

Gmail ne se comporte pas comme les autres alors.

Je passe la main, vu que je n'ai pas de Gmail, ça m'évitera de dire des bêtises .


----------



## ds11 (13 Mai 2013)

maisnon-maisnon !!!
Tu m'as été très utile, car l'essentiel est qu'on arrive à se poser les bonnes questions, la seule façon de trouver les bonnes réponses !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2013)

ds11 a dit:


> Jet sur "serveur d'envoi", il est écrit tout simplement : "gmail", et pas "smtp.gmail.com" !!!


sur le réglage de  serveur d'envoi  c'est pas gmail , c'est * smtp.gmail.com*

et   dans ta LISTE de serveurs smto
ce sera smtp.gmail.com mon gmail1
smtp.gmail.com mon gmail2 etc
( un par compte gmail car les LOGS sont differents)

reverifie bien TOUT dans ton 2 e reglage smtp
 (  * smtp.gmail.com*, port 587 , SSL ,  authentification(mot de passe) , nom d'email complet et mettre le mot de passe

ET que tu t'es DELOGGUÉ de tes comptes en ligne
(pour l'instant)

et je dirai aussi
FERMER rouvrir navigateur

edit gmail est assez robuste mais il y a souvent des couacs en cas de creation multicomptes piuis intégration dans un logiciel


----------



## ds11 (14 Mai 2013)

Bjr Pascalformac,

Merci pour toutes ces précisions, mais j'ai quelque mal à tout comprendre

Pour le moment, ça fonctionne,
alors que :
Sur ma première adresse, j'ai "smtp.gmail.com:_mon mail_"
et je remarque que le serveur de réception est en pop.gmail.com, pour un compte IMAP

Sur la seconde adresse (créée donc sur un second navigateur), j'ai "gmail" (et c'est tout!)
là, le serveur de réception est en imap.gmail.com, également pour un compte IMAP

Quant au port, il est pour les deux en 993 (avec SSL et le code!)
Et tout s'est créé automatiquement, je n'ai fait qu'entrer mon adresse et le code !

Et tout fonctionne, donc, j'hésite tout de même énormément à bouleverser tout ça !!!
:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

humm

tout d'abord
moi je t'ai aidé en partant de TA description de départ
A savoir


> Je dispose dans ma boîte de 2 comptes *POP* GMail ;


vlà maintenant que tu les passes en IMAP

--en passant il y a des fils dont un immense 100% Mail et gmail IMAP, avec trucs et combines divers

car  l'IMAP c'est TRES particulier avec djiimél ( à cause des labels multiples et dee l'organisation dans Mail)

de maniere génerale il vaut mieux ne PAS se fier aux réglages automatisés lors de création de compte Mail
il y a parfois des erreurs (de réglages)  et vaut mieux corriger à la main pour reserrer les boulons

or donc maintenant c'est de l'imap
et c'est pas les mêmes réglages
pour ta tranquilité tu devrais mettre tel que GMAIL préconise

il  y avait un beau tableau dans l'aide gmail( je l'ai posté en image ans des vieux fils , flemme de chercher )  , ils l'ont viré de leur aide  remplacé par des pages usuelles

par exemple celle là
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78799?hl=fr


----------

